# How early should you start training a pup?



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't have my Havanese yet but i'm trying to information gather so I'm prepared.

Thanks!

Corinne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You really start training the day you bring the puppy home! Every interaction you have with the puppy is "training" him something, for good or for bad. So you really need to think about how you respond to things, and what you want to reinforce. For instance, if you giggle and say "That's so cute!" when your tiny baby puts his mouth on you, you are positively reinforcing a behavior that you aren't going to like when he gets a little older!

At this stage, the best "training" is positive ( treat, play, praise) reinforcement for all behavior you want him to continue, and negative reinforcement (ignore) all behavior you want to see stopped.

Within a couple of days of him getting home, you can start teaching him to look at you when you say his name, "sit", "down" and "wait" (for meals). Also start getting him used to wearing a harness and dragging a leash (with you watching him carefully) or follow him holding the leash. (don't start to try to "lead" him with the leash yet) Encourage him to like his crate by making it nice and cozy, and giving him special treats that are saved ONLY for "crate time". And, of course, potty training is going to be your number one training priority for many weeks!:biggrin1:

Except for potty training, where the schedule is dictated by the puppy's body, keep all formal training sessions VERY short... 30-60 seconds a few times a day will get you much farther, much faster than trying to keep a puppy's attention for a solid half hour, or even 15 minutes at a time. They are little babies and have very short attention spans!


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

My goodness! Thank you for all of this.. Such incredibly helpful advice. Thanks Krandall.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

queryne said:


> My goodness! Thank you for all of this.. Such incredibly helpful advice. Thanks Krandall.


Happy to help! Kodi and I LOVE training together!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> You really start training the day you bring the puppy home! Every interaction you have with the puppy is "training" him something, for good or for bad. So you really need to think about how you respond to things, and what you want to reinforce. For instance, if you giggle and say "That's so cute!" when your tiny baby puts his mouth on you, you are positively reinforcing a behavior that you aren't going to like when he gets a little older!
> 
> At this stage, the best "training" is positive ( treat, play, praise) reinforcement for all behavior you want him to continue, and negative reinforcement (ignore) all behavior you want to see stopped.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Karen, just wanted to point out (not that it matters here) that ignoring behavior that you want to eliminate is actually negative punishment. Sometimes I hate operant conditioning terms , it just confuses people. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Good stuff Karen, just wanted to point out (not that it matters here) that ignoring behavior that you want to eliminate is actually negative punishment. Sometimes I hate operant conditioning terms , it just confuses people. LOL


Thanks for the correction... Writing too fast!


----------

